# Music



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone know if there's and Rock and Blues clubs or live music venues in CP? the only one Ican find is inMarinha Grande


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I sent you a PM - but it should read music mag - not mage (saw the type just before it disappeared from my screen).

The calendar includes locations for shows - but I'm not sure what you would consider close by. There is a Jazz club 'Trombone' in Foz do Arelho.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cantenhede has a week long Jazz Festa august time, FNAC are the major ticket sellers for most concerts etc. 
I'll pm you a link for a useful "Whats On" as it gets deleted if I post it


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Canoeman - is the "Whats On" Portugal wide? If so, I wouldn't mind having that as well.

Thanks,
Ana


----------

